# Unigine Superposition GPU Benchmark (1080P Extreme)



## schuck6566

It's been out for several years but is well maintained.


----------



## storm-chaser

schuck6566 said:


> It's been out for several years but is well maintained.
> View attachment 2462441
> View attachment 2462442
> View attachment 2462443


Thanks for the correction and good run. I will see about getting my first post unlocked so I can update that and start on the leaderboard....


----------



## 99belle99

I had a higher score but cannot find it. Must have deleted it and cannot run it again as I just sold my 5700 XT as I will be picking up a big Navi card once released.


----------



## Blotto80

3080FE
9900K @ 5.0Ghz
32GB DDR3200 @ 4000-17-19-19


----------



## storm-chaser

99belle99 said:


> View attachment 2462481


Nice run! 

What is the deal here... you have much better memory bandwidth than I do and we have essentially the same card? Are you overclocking your 5700XT or is this straight default/stock performance right out of the box?


----------



## rares495

AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT not overclocked
ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero(WI-FI)
16GB of super tight B-die
Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super Gaming OC +75/+1350 @ 2040/9100


----------



## 99belle99

storm-chaser said:


> Nice run!
> 
> What is the deal here... you have much better memory bandwidth than I do and we have essentially the same card? Are you overclocking your 5700XT or is this straight default/stock performance right out of the box?


Overclocked a bit with MorePowerTool. Higher power limit over the stock 50, I think was at 80. Clocked a bit higher on core and memory was 1830.


----------



## storm-chaser

Blotto80 said:


> View attachment 2462498
> 
> 
> 
> 3080FE
> 9900K @ 5.0Ghz
> 32GB DDR3200 @ 4000-17-19-19


This is great but we still need to see your GPUz spec because I'll be adding some of that data to the leaderboard when I create it.


----------



## mouacyk

MSI 1080TI Seahawk EKX @2177MHz and 12800MHz /w 1.2v. Fairly sure they added concurrent FLOAT+INT in version 1.1, because Turing is doing superwell:


----------



## 113802

WannaBeOCer - 9900k @ 5.0GHz - Titan RTX @ 2100MHz/16600MHz


----------



## storm-chaser

Looking good fellas! 

I have editing capabilities for the first post so expect the leaderboard will up and running tomorrow afternoon sometime. 

And to all of you - Thanks for the interest so far.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
In a time of 4k rave you offer a 1080 extreme benchmark :/


----------



## 99belle99

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> In a time of 4k rave you offer a 1080 extreme benchmark :/


It also has a 4k benchmark built in but the 1080P extreme is harder on the graphics card.


----------



## storm-chaser

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> In a time of 4k rave you offer a 1080 extreme benchmark :/


Yeah that's a good point. We will have two leaderboards instead of just one.

So feel free to enter a submission for either 4K or 1080p! Or both!


----------



## schuck6566

also,not all of us have 4k monitors on our comps


----------



## 99belle99

schuck6566 said:


> also,not all of us have 4k monitors on our comps


Afaik it will still run the benchmark in 4k even on lower res monitors.


----------



## Blameless

3080FE with a quick custom F/V curve
Ryzen 3700X @ 4.3GHz all core
4x8 Samsung B-die @ 3600MT/s 14-14-14-28-T2

No need to add this to any leaderboard as it's not properly formatted (I took the screen shot before seeing this thread) and these aren't final settings:









A lot more tuning to do, but the GDDR6X is overheating, so some modifications to the cooling will be required for it to really stretch it's legs.



99belle99 said:


> Afaik it will still run the benchmark in 4k even on lower res monitors.


Yep, actual display resolution doesn't mean much.


----------



## schuck6566

Here's the 4k results if U decide to list them also.


----------



## storm-chaser

FYI
First leaderboard is up. 

I decided to include all the results including the people without a complete submission, since we are just getting going here, perhaps we can spark some more interest. 

Can't seem to expand the leaderboard image so it's readable without clicking it. So we are stuck with the linked photo for now....


----------



## storm-chaser

Here is a run with the same graphics card in my temporary main rig. The MSI x390 ACE in my main machine has been RMAd so I am just waiting on the new board then I can go back to my 5.0GHz 9600KF. In the meantime, thought I would grab a run from my Phenom II system. Which is still a little powerhouse to this very day. 




















*







*


----------



## schuck6566

On a side note,anybody know if the "99%"FPS is the same as minimum frame rate? Reason I'm asking is I had nvidia's performance overlay open and decided to see how it looked running so ran this test again. The overlay dipped down to 26 and 28 in the 99% FPS but the test said the minimum FPS never dropped below 31FPS. gonna include a shot of the overlay idle so U know what 1 I'm talking about.


----------



## Farih

Just a 5700XT max OC in Wattman
3700X at stock for now.


----------



## Falkentyne

I got this


----------



## rares495

Got my hands on a Gigabyte RTX 3090 Turbo card. It's a blower so it blows.

CPU is a 10600K @ 5 GHz.


----------



## rares495

Ryzen 7 3800 XT @ default
MSI RTX 2080 Ti Ventus OC +150/1000


----------



## rickof06

[email protected] 5.1ghz
3070 ti [email protected] 2100mhz core/ +1400 memory


----------



## domdtxdissar

Did manage 14885 points at normal ambient temps 
~ 2220 / 22704 MHz


----------



## zebra_hun

1080 and 4k. Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC WB


----------



## mouacyk

zebra_hun said:


> 1080 and 4k. Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC WB
> View attachment 2549711
> View attachment 2549712


Jeez, must be cold there. Nice silicon. Assuming your 3080 isn't shunted? I can't get past 12K.


----------



## zebra_hun

Thx. No, it's original BIOS, 320W-370W. Always 350, max 360W.
Here is my TS, FS, PR 3DMarks. Link
Cold water  just 8-10C, not extrem cold.


----------



## Theo164

Zotac amp holo / Eiswolf 2 AIO w/c 350w (2x8pin) 22c ambient


----------



## rickof06

RX 6800 XT Asus Tuf with a i7 12700k. Not the best overclocker. Needed to modify the power limit from 275w to 315w to reach 2610mhz.


----------



## Spit051261

3090 kpe
Score....15901


----------



## Spit051261

4K
21320
Unigine 1080p Medium was my favorite bench when I first started out doing this, all of 3 years ago .
Haven't ran these benches for ages .
Might have t have another go when I get a 3090ti off Vince , try for number 1 again 
Love Unigine.
BTW , don't put any of my scores up , these were done with LN2 on a KPE 3090 so seems unfair.
BTW guys , try disabling HyperThreading and no need to thrash the CPU


----------



## storm-chaser

Guys I just ran this bench with my new setup (in sig) the results are not promising. Please help me figure this out as this system is much newer than my previous setup which two years ago netted me a score of over 5000 with identical GPU.

New System result:









Old result with older computer was still much better, I'm at a bit of a loss here. Normal performance in games though, seems like. 








*** is going on here?
Plus, the scores should be higher anyway because my most recent run is done with moderately overclocked memory and power limit on the GPU....old run is stock power limits.


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## mtasquared

Done with stock 4090 FE and 3970x with AIO liquid cooler. Repeat runs going lower and lower so I think ambient temp important.


----------



## Spit051261

storm-chaser said:


> Guys I just ran this bench with my new setup (in sig) the results are not promising. Please help me figure this out as this system is much newer than my previous setup which two years ago netted me a score of over 5000 with identical GPU.
> 
> New System result:
> View attachment 2589829
> 
> 
> Old result with older computer was still much better, I'm at a bit of a loss here. Normal performance in games though, seems like.
> View attachment 2589826
> 
> *** is going on here?
> Plus, the scores should be higher anyway because my most recent run is done with moderately overclocked memory and power limit on the GPU....old run is stock power limits.
> 
> View attachment 2589846


You need to put full CPUZ screens up bro (CPU , MEM and MOBO) if you want the guys to help.
GPUZ screen is helpful but Afterburner tells us nothing .


----------



## storm-chaser

Spit051261 said:


> You need to put full CPUZ screens up bro (CPU , MEM and MOBO) if you want the guys to help.
> GPUZ screen is helpful but Afterburner tells us nothing .


How is this information going to help?


----------



## Spit051261

Why are you using ES 2699 on this bench ?
Waste of time.
If you want to use a "threadripper" , get a proper one ( AMD).
Workstation people eh 

.


----------



## storm-chaser

Spit051261 said:


> Why are you using ES 2699 on this bench ?
> Waste of time.
> If you want to use a "threadripper" , get a proper one ( AMD).
> Workstation people eh
> 
> .


I love my dual processor Z840, not going anywhere anytime soon. Get used to it beating you in CPU benchmarks. I know what's the tough part. Now, why is this blasted thing scoring so low in Superposition????


----------



## stahlhart

Double check your GPU driver settings? Did the operating system update mess with power management anywhere? Have you compared any other benchmarks before/after?


----------

